# Growing my Chosera collection!!!



## sac36555 (May 27, 2018)

Let me tell you, Ive been sharpening, sharpening, sharpening every knife I can find with my Chosera 800 and am starting to find a rhythm for angle, pressure, feel, and sound. Every knife is getting sharper and more consistent with is totally cool. Ive noticed that I can start to feel when Ive made a burr by the feel on the stone, as well as the sound it makes when the side has been throughly sharpened.

Now that Im getting a more consistent edge, I couldnt help myself and bought a Chosera 3000 yesterday and cant wait to polish up my 800 grit edges a little more. Next up will be a Chosera 400 and then either an Arashyama 6000 or Kityama 8000. I also have been enjoying my Atoma 140 for flattening and an attempted thinning job that didnt go so well.


----------



## FunkyLuxury (May 27, 2018)

Congrats!

I don't know why it took me so long to grab a Chosera 3000, but I grabbed one a month or two back and it is quickly becoming one of my favourite stones to use. I have been stropping on it more than anything and the edge-refining it is capable of is almost magic.


----------



## K813zra (May 27, 2018)

I like my Arashiyama and my Kitayama but I feel that the Naniwa Junpaku (Snow/Pure White) fits with that set quite well. Both in terms of feel and metal removal. Just a thought.

The Arashiyama would be my next choice as it is harder and more aggressive feeling than the Kitayama. Not that the Kitayama is not a capable stone, it is and it is the synthetic finishing stone that I use the most. But, for me, it is all about making cohesive sets. 

Anyway, the 400/800/3k combo is a killer set.


----------



## Xenif (May 27, 2018)

Sounds like you are having fun, and thats the most important. Ever thought about Jnats? They are even more fun to sharpen on !


----------



## chinacats (May 27, 2018)

Sounds fun, might want to use your new coarse stone for thinning next time vs the Atoma


----------



## sac36555 (May 27, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Sounds like you are having fun, and thats the most important. Ever thought about Jnats? They are even more fun to sharpen on !



I havent thought about Jnats yet....I want to focus of getting a complete progression of stones and knives first. Also, arent they ridiculously expensive? What are the benefits over synthetics?


----------



## sac36555 (May 27, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Sounds fun, might want to use your new coarse stone for thinning next time vs the Atoma



Yeah, the Atoma is a handful and roughly as hell. I just wanted to play with thinning and didnt have anything coarser than my 800. Ill be getting a Chosera 400 soon.


----------



## labor of love (May 27, 2018)

Pick up the chosera 5k. I want to hear more about that stone. Most people seem quite content stopping at 3k, but Im curious.


----------



## Benuser (May 27, 2018)

The 5k is very different from the others. Softer, tactile feedback almost none. You just don't feel or hear whether the last burr remnants are gone. Very expensive. Better go from the 2k or 3k (+/- JIS 3 and 4k) straight to the Junpaku 8k, or a Belgian Coticule. The only Chosera I never use anymore, and certainly never would buy again.


----------



## labor of love (May 27, 2018)

Thanks benuser.


----------



## Benuser (May 27, 2018)

Most welcome, my pleasure.


----------



## sac36555 (May 27, 2018)

Benuser said:


> The 5k is very different from the others. Softer, tactile feedback almost none. You just don't feel or hear whether the last burr remnants are gone. Very expensive. Better go from the 2k or 3k (+/- JIS 3 and 4k) straight to the Junpaku 8k, or a Belgian Coticule. The only Chosera I never use anymore, and certainly never would buy again.



Ive heard the same things from people as well. Many have said it doesnt belong in the Chosera line. Im open to other 6-8k Stones, but another question. Would I get about the same results if I just got a buffalo strop with some 8k compound? Seems like a cheaper way to go, but I could be wrong....always learning!!!!


----------



## HRC_64 (May 27, 2018)

I feel like there is still some open question 
as to what the finish of Chosera 3k really is...?

In the same way the 800 seems to have a wide (.8-1.2k)
range the 3k seems to do 3-5k type work, at least when
when you read about how people use it.

(I've used it, but don't have enough experience 
w/it to add much more)


----------



## K813zra (May 27, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> I feel like there is still some open question
> as to what the finish of Chosera 3k really is...?
> 
> In the same way the 800 seems to have a wide (.8-1.2k)
> ...



On paper, according to what is floating around on the internet, it is a 4 micron stone. Depending on which version of the JIS chart you look at (which revision) that could make it a 3k or a 4k. In use I find that it is on par with more than a few stones in its range 3-5k. I am sure there is a lot more to how these things work than what is written on a chart though. I guess that is why with stones you see a variation in how people describe them and the edges/finishes that they give.


----------



## panda (May 27, 2018)

i would say it's like 3.5k 
feels finer than a 3k but less than a 4k.


----------



## sac36555 (May 27, 2018)

From my personal experience with the Chosera 800, it feels and finishes more like a 1k-1200. Ive heard that all the Choseras produce a higher than labeled grit rating. Ive heard the Chosera 400 is more like 500-600 grit finish and the Chosera 3000 is a 3k-4K grit rating. I dont have personal experience with either the 400 or 3k though.


----------



## slickmamba (May 27, 2018)

damn, why's the chosera 3k gotta be so much more expensive than the other synthetics in that range, haha

Will still probably be my first med-high grit stone


----------



## panda (May 27, 2018)

the 400 really is more like a 600, it's my favorite of the line up. which is funny because i hate the 600 and love the 800, dont like the 1k either.


----------



## sac36555 (May 27, 2018)

slickmamba said:


> damn, why's the chosera 3k gotta be so much more expensive than the other synthetics in that range, haha



Amazon has it for $101 right with free shipping.


----------



## panda (May 27, 2018)

i want to try this one https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...-fine-stones/products/gesshin-3000-grit-stone


----------



## slickmamba (May 27, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> Amazon has it for $101 right with free shipping.




:bigeek: last time I looked it was 120ish


----------



## labor of love (May 27, 2018)

Amazon has cheaper prices than cktg for shapton, cerax, suehiro, chosera etc etc a lot of the time.


----------



## sac36555 (May 27, 2018)

slickmamba said:


> :bigeek: last time I looked it was 120ish



I leave it in my save for later part of my cart and watch the price. It usually fluctuates from $100-$110.


----------



## bahamaroot (May 28, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Amazon has cheaper prices than cktg for shapton, cerax, suehiro, chosera etc etc a lot of the time.


Amazon has those cheaper than everyone a lot of the time, not just CKTG.


----------



## chinacats (May 28, 2018)

panda said:


> i want to try this one https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...-fine-stones/products/gesshin-3000-grit-stone



Me too...I'm partial to the Gesshin stones anyway and this sounds particularly interesting.


----------



## labor of love (May 28, 2018)

bahamaroot said:


> Amazon has those cheaper than everyone a lot of the time, not just CKTG.



Yes, I figured that was a given. Mark is known for offering the same products but cheaper than his competitors. My point is that if saving a few bucks is important to you might as well go get the same thing at amazon if their isnt a particular vender you would prefer to support.


----------



## Benuser (May 28, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> Ive heard the same things from people as well. Many have said it doesnt belong in the Chosera line. Im open to other 6-8k Stones, but another question. Would I get about the same results if I just got a buffalo strop with some 8k compound? Seems like a cheaper way to go, but I could be wrong....always learning!!!!


I don't use those very fine ones for polishing, use no single-bevelled. Only for stropping and deburring carbons as touch-ups, or last deburring with an occasional stainless. In the last case you want to abrade the burr remnants with longitudinal strokes. Don't think that can be achieved by stropping only. So you'll need a stone. Belgian Coticule is a good unexpensive alternative to the Junpaku 8k for that particular usage.


----------



## Grunt173 (May 28, 2018)

bahamaroot said:


> Amazon has those cheaper than everyone a lot of the time, not just CKTG.



But are there not shipping charges involved with Amazon?


----------



## K813zra (May 28, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> But are there not shipping charges involved with Amazon?



It depends but often times yes. I use amazon enough that prime is useful and offers free shipping on many items. A lot of items direct from Japan don't qualify but some do.


----------



## Grunt173 (May 28, 2018)

K813zra said:


> It depends but often times yes. I use amazon enough that prime is useful and offers free shipping on many items. A lot of items direct from Japan don't qualify but some do. :2cents:


I haven't used Amazon that much but that Prime might be worth looking into if it saves on shipping.


----------



## K813zra (May 28, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> I haven't used Amazon that much but that Prime might be worth looking into if it saves on shipping.



I use Amazon A LOT. My wife being from Europe there are loads of products she can not find out here in our area. So we are always getting something from Amazon. Many gifts are bought there too.


----------



## bahamaroot (May 29, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> But are there not shipping charges involved with Amazon?


Most of the times no because of the competition.


----------



## Grunt173 (May 30, 2018)

bahamaroot said:


> Most of the times no because of the competition.



I see.That makes sense.


----------



## labor of love (May 30, 2018)

I just purchased Shapton Pro 1k and 2k for $72 shipping included. Last month a chosera 400 for $55. Amazon prime is worth it for me.


----------



## sac36555 (May 30, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I just purchased Shapton Pro 1k and 2k for $72 shipping included. Last month a chosera 400 for $55. Amazon prime is worth it for me.



Yeah, I use amazon for everything. Its also great for everything baby which Ive got two of. Free 2-day shipping cant be beat!


----------



## sac36555 (Jun 4, 2018)

Chosera 3000 came in the mail yesterday. Cant wait to get home from work and play with it!!!


----------



## Benuser (Jun 4, 2018)

Congratulations! Chamfer the edges and flatten it  in fact it is flat, but sometimes the outer layer is inactive and the particles are first to get freed.


----------



## sac36555 (Jun 4, 2018)

Benuser said:


> Congratulations! Chamfer the edges and flatten it  in fact it is flat, but sometimes the outer layer is inactive and the particles are first to get freed.



Had that issue with my 800. One of the edges was a tad bit high. Nothing my Atoma 140 cant handle though &#128077;


----------



## K813zra (Jun 4, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> Chosera 3000 came in the mail yesterday. Cant wait to get home from work and play with it!!!



You are going to like that stone.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 4, 2018)

K813zra said:


> You are going to like that stone.


That's probably why he bought it.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 5, 2018)

bahamaroot said:


> That's probably why he bought it.



Really?


----------



## sac36555 (Jun 6, 2018)

All I can say is WOW!!!! I got a chance to use my Chosera 3k tonight and omg what a great feeling stone. Feedback is incredible and it feels like about 4k grit rating. Really refined the edge of the knives sharpened with my Chosera 800.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 6, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!! I got a chance to use my Chosera 3k tonight and omg what a great feeling stone. Feedback is incredible and it feels like about 4k grit rating. Really refined the edge of the knives sharpened with my Chosera 800.



Glad you are enjoying it. Those two stones really work well together. That was my second set of stones, well, the 400/800/3k.  (I am on like set number 20 gazillion now.)


----------



## Grunt173 (Jun 6, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!! I got a chance to use my Chosera 3k tonight and omg what a great feeling stone. Feedback is incredible and it feels like about 4k grit rating. Really refined the edge of the knives sharpened with my Chosera 800.



I just got done taking a knife through the Chosers,400,800 and the 3000 then jumped right to my Naniwa Snow White and scared myself when I touched my edge.You will like your choices.A Gazillion is a bunch by the way in case you didn't know how many a gazillion was.:idea2:


----------



## sac36555 (Jun 6, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Glad you are enjoying it. Those two stones really work well together. That was my second set of stones, well, the 400/800/3k.  (I am on like set number 20 gazillion now.)



Haha, I hear ya. I will be picking up a Chosera 400 soon.


----------



## panda (Jun 6, 2018)

good decision, 400 is my favorite of the line.


----------



## sac36555 (Jun 6, 2018)

panda said:


> good decision, 400 is my favorite of the line.



Im very happy with my 800, but was blown away by the 3k. The feel and feedback is amazing! Cant wait to try the 400.


----------

